# Remington 700 bolt question



## Mirvin 264 (May 17, 2010)

May be a dumb question, but I'm just wondering if a Remington 700 long action bolt is interchangeable in different long action calibers- Can I slide a 7Mag. bolt into a 30-06 action and it will function properly? Thanks for any info!


----------



## dbodkin (May 17, 2010)

Nope as far as those two calibers.. Now say 30-06 and 270 or 243 and 308  I would think a gunsmith could easily do those...


----------



## Ga-Bullet (May 17, 2010)

No, If You Change The Bolt. It Will Need The Head Spaced Checked.They Have The Have  S.N. On Them For This Reason..


----------



## jglenn (May 18, 2010)

assuming you are looking to convert to the mag caliber    will a magnum bolt fit and work in a 30-06 action  - yes

the 7mm rem mag and a 30-06 share the same action.  


but you obviously will need a new barrel and have it headspaced to work with the new caliber. also the feeding of a mag case in a 30-06 action will need some work.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 18, 2010)

The bolt faces are also different.  The bolt fact on the magnum is about .532 and the face on the standard caliber is about .470.  You would definitely have extraction problems even if the head spacing was okay.


----------



## majg1234 (May 27, 2010)

what he said DON'T DO IT!!!!


----------



## jmoser (May 27, 2010)

Good advise above.

The bolts are physically going to fit in the 2 rifles but every bolt / bbl needs headspace checked and the bolt face diameter has to match the cartridge case.

The 7mm mag case head will not fit in the 30-06 bolt face and vice versa.

Now - a 7mm mag vs .300 mag or 30-06 vs .270 / 25-06 / .35 Whelan etc etc all have the same case head/bolt face, that is just a simple headspace check.


----------

